# Denon AVR-591 TV connection HELP



## jcthrillhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I just got a Denon AVR-591 receiver to go with my Samsung PN58C8000 plasma TV. Due to the cost of both of those, I don't have cable or satellite service and thus I'm getting my TV through an antenna. The problem is that I can't get the audio or video to work through the receiver. I've got the TV connected from the TV (ARC HDMI port) to the output HDMI port on the receiver with an HDMI 1.4a cable. That should allow both the video and audio to play through the receiver, correct? The receiver and TV work fine with a blu ray player, but not TV. The TV sound is set to external speakers, HDMI Audio out on the Receiver is set to TV, and HDMI control on the Receiver is on. Is there something I'm missing? Am I mistaken about how the TV audio and video works through the receiver? Do I need to connect the TV to the receiver with component or something? I tried running a separate optical sound cable from the TV to the receiver hoping to at least get the sound to work, but that didn't work either. I'll be grateful for any help. Thanks

Jim


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Both your TV and AVR should support audio return channel. I haven't used that feature yet, but if there a setting that needs to be switched on in either your AVR of TV? Check you manual.


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

the first thing to do is to disconnect the anynet in the samsung menu, the later is a digital dialogue the denon and other avr do not recognize, dvi


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

jcthrillhouse, I may have misunderstood your issue but do you have the OTA antenna connected to the TV? If so then run a digital audio cable from the digital out on the TV to the digital in on your receiver. Then just set the proper inputs on both the TV and receiver and you should be good.


----------

